# Stag Prank/Humiliation Ideas



## Ant Marks (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Basically, ive got a stag do in portugal in April for 1 week. Looking for some really REALLY fcuking great ideas to humiliate the stag...

All suggestions...not matter how subtle or horrific, will be appreciated.

One or two have been mentioned at work


All Stags movements must be by a Space Hopper on the Stag Night

All Stags Movements must be whilst holding the hands of a stagee

Hiding all his clothes from his room after hes passed out drunk and leave nothing but a Mankini


Thanks Guys!!


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

No ideas of my own but will be watching this thread for tips as I am off on a stag do in a couple of months too.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The addition of a strap-on to the mankini would be a good look.


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

I had mine last year and wore a mankini with a tutu and a pair of angel wings. I also had a pink wig on and went from pub to pub in Leeds. A few hours later someone asked me if i was part of gay pride that was taking part in Leeds that day. As soon as i realised this i went straight back to the hotel to change.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

wait til he's passed out drunk and tattoo 'I lick little boys balls' on his forehead

too far?


----------



## Ant Marks (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeh, i beleive a tattoo would be a little extreme, however....marker pen maybe?

Mankini is a must in my opnion...then obviously you can accessroize it anyway you like. Obviously, we want to humiliate him for the whole entire night.

One ption was to have freinds get dressed in balaclavas and kidnap him from the street in a van and leave him in the boot!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Dress him up as a tranny for the night.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

tie him up and take turns at dry bum fuking him....then show the slide show at the wedding.....squirmy squirmy lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

make him eat a syphilitic fanny


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

kill him


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

kill him...then dry bum fuk him then eat him


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i would humiliate him by waiting till you have gone on your stag do , and then go and shag his missus. then put the pictures on a board ready for the arrivals lounge at the airport when he comes back in... awesome , his face would be well worth the effort !!!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

it'd be costly, but if you could get him drunk enough, how about a gender reassignment operation?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

make him sleep with his mum......if she's dressed like a man.....double ouch


----------



## Ant Marks (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks very much for those very useful ideas....just which one do i choose!! bum fcuking him sounds great.....


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Ant Marks said:


> thanks very much for those very useful ideas....just which one do i choose!! bum fcuking him sounds great.....


notice how you've pounced straight on that option, 'close' friend is he?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Damn I was gonna say that.
> 
> Anyone remember that story of the guy on his stag do.. his mates dared him to try down a pint of vodka.. think he got most of it and passed out.. they drew all over him and shaved his head but it turned out he was actually dead


Well you fvckin happy cvnt lol...


----------



## Ant Marks (Mar 10, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> notice how you've pounced straight on that option, 'close' friend is he?


i was mocking your naive ideas dumbass


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Think i saw on the news a group put an eel up the **** of the stag guy and it ate his insides and he died that night.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Ant Marks said:


> i was mocking your naive ideas dumbass


really? and we were all SO serious about them too

pull your trousers up you toby


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

superglue his penis to a live chicken......i never tire of that gag


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Uriel said:


> superglue his penis to a live chicken......i never tire of that gag


haha, that's funny cos he'll end up stuck to a live chicken


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Get all your mates to wank into a jar. When you're out and he goes to the toilet dump the lot in his pint.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

nom nom nom


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Get all your mates to wank into a jar. When you're out and he goes to the toilet dump the lot in his pint.


But what if he is on a cut mate would that still be ok ???


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Shave his eyebrows off. He may be suprised when he realises but you wont be able to tell :lol:


----------



## Ant Marks (Mar 10, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> really? and we were all SO serious about them too
> 
> pull your trousers up you toby


''Kill Him''.....pathetic attempt at what exactly?....trying to be funny? hahahahahahahah (Clear throat) hahahahahhaha.....was that the reaction you were exepcting? sorry pal, was too busy pulling my trousers up


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

superglue his bumhole shut

OR

nick the edges of his bumhole with a razor blade, so every time he goes for a shít it opens up, thus never heals.

either way, you can't lose.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ant Marks said:


> ''Kill Him''.....pathetic attempt at what exactly?....trying to be funny? hahahahahahahah (Clear throat) hahahahahhaha.....was that the reaction you were exepcting? sorry pal, was too busy pulling my trousers up


FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT !!!!


----------



## Ant Marks (Mar 10, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Shave his eyebrows off. He may be suprised when he realises but you wont be able to tell :lol:


That is probably one of the most common thigns to happen to stags. However, he and his fiancee mentioned this must not be done udner no circumstances. So, we adopted an idea that we put teh wax and strip on his eyebrows....and he has to pull them off HIMSELF? nice littel twist to the scenario, effectivley, hes taking off his own eyebrows


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

you writing all these down Ant?

we're taking time out of our busy schedules to help you out here, so ungrateful some people.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT !!!!


would be much of a fight, look at him.

He'd be too busy trying to finger me.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Stick a condom, a cock ring and a mini rabbit up his ass then take him to the hospital for extraction.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

have you thought about killing him?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> have you thought about killing him?


 :lol:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

hire a midget to be strapped to his back for the night


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Jacko89 said:


> hire a midget to be strapped to his back for the night


U can actually do that


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

fatmanstan! said:


> U can actually do that


you can do anything if you pay enough lol


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

for the duration of the holiday make him wear whatever clothes hes got on backwards...constantly have people thinking wtf and its not too OTT, so can be done ALLLLL week


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

supermancss said:


> for the duration of the holiday make him wear whatever clothes hes got on backwards...constantly have people thinking wtf and its not too OTT, so can be done ALLLLL week


ooo evil, love it. Or you could make him just have one sugar in his tea instead of two??? Or is that taking it too far??

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Little Ron said:


> ooo evil, love it. Or you could make him just have *one sugar in his tea instead of two??? * Or is that taking it too far??
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Come on mate ffs. its supposed to be a bit of a laugh, plus they would never pull that fvcker off mate its far to intense !!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Get him a he-she stripper.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Come on mate ffs. its supposed to be a bit of a laugh, plus they would never pull that fvcker off mate its far to intense !!!


I know, man I can get a little silly and go over the top.

How about adding an extra blanket into his duvet so hes hot at night?? Still OTT???


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Little Ron said:


> I know, man I can get a little silly and go over the top.
> 
> How about adding an extra blanket into his duvet so hes hot at night?? Still OTT???


PMSL .. now stop it thats just sick !!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mate i have got it, when he is tucked up in bed, at night turn the do not disturb label round on the door so the cleaner cleans his room and wakes him up !!!!!! legendary prank !!!


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Mate i have got it, when he is tucked up in bed, at night turn the do not disturb label round on the door so the cleaner cleans his room and wakes him up !!!!!! legendary prank !!!


Just think if you got caught doing that though. You would never live it down. Bit risky for my liking but I like your thinking. Twisted man, twisted.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Little Ron said:


> Just think if you got caught doing that though. You would never live it down. Bit risky for my liking but I like your thinking. Twisted man, twisted.


yeah it is a bit twisted, i suppose you could throw his towel in the pool so he cant dry himself pmsl !!!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Little Ron said:


> ooo evil, love it. Or you could make him just have one sugar in his tea instead of two??? Or is that taking it too far??
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


lmfao fvck off, thought you were being serious at first.

Yeah obviously do some good ones but you'd look like an idiot all week regardless what you were doing, plus itd be a pain going for a ****.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

LMFAO Seriously, the last few I didn't read...I will when im at home, office is quiet as anything and I darn't burst out laughing LOL oh you 2


----------



## Ant Marks (Mar 10, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> you writing all these down Ant?
> 
> we're taking time out of our busy schedules to help you out here, so ungrateful some people.


How old are you? Judging by your 'Tribal Tattoo' that PROBABLY would have looked pretty cool 8yr ago and the fact your hiding your face...your probably a ugly glueless cvunt too...right? Id put you at 30-35?....why not grow up dude...hahaha classic...'not much of a fight', mohamed-imard-brucelee over there...i love this forum, thanks UK muscle for attracting daft tw*ts like this. I WILL FINGER YOU AND YOU WILL ENJOY IT!!


----------



## Ant Marks (Mar 10, 2010)

Flinty90..your coming out with some devlish ideas....i simply wouldnt take the risk. Towel in a pool....that hardcore!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Ant Marks said:


> How old are you? Judging by your 'Tribal Tattoo' that PROBABLY would have looked pretty cool 8yr ago and the fact your hiding your face...your probably a ugly glueless cvunt too...right? Id put you at 30-35?....why not grow up dude...hahaha classic...'not much of a fight', mohamed-imard-brucelee over...i love this forum, thanks UK muscle for attracting daft tw*ts like this. I WILL FINGER YOU AND YOU WILL ENJOY IT!!


hmmmmm.

well anyone who knows me, knows that i quite often have my face up, i happen to like my tattoo thank you, and i'm 30 years old.

as for being clueless, ugly or a cvnt, well, the jury's out on that one

oh, and after slating me for a paragraph, you actually join in the banter with your last sentence in capitals?? be consistent.

no need to grow up, i'm enjoying myself, having a harmless bit of banter, why don't you chill out, you ignorant, BORING, uptight, gay-looking twát?


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

You can get adult sized baby romper suits. We put our mate in one in Edinburgh, went to the 3 strip clubs and I'll leave it to your imagination where the strippers put his large dummy, before making him suck it clean.

My wonderful mates put me in a Snow White costume, with make up the lot, whilst they all dressed up as dwalves. The doormen didn't know which was funnier, seeing Snow White knocking out 3 guys( I did, they deserved it) or seeing several 6'4" 'Dwalves' charging in screaming "Billy....NOOOOOO" :lol:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> hmmmmm.
> 
> well anyone who knows me, knows that i quite often have my face up, i happen to like my tattoo thank you, and i'm 30 years old.
> 
> ...


 You need to chill out ..... :whistling:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

BillC said:


> You need to chill out ..... :whistling:


haha, i'm cool.

sometimes these little'uns need telling, that's all.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

BillC said:


> You can get adult sized baby romper suits. We put our mate in one in Edinburgh, went to the 3 strip clubs and I'll leave it to your imagination where the strippers put his large dummy, before making him suck it clean.


I might buy myself that outfit for my mates stag do and ensure it has a big dummy! 



BillC said:


> My wonderful mates put me in a Snow White costume, with make up the lot, whilst they all dressed up as dwalves. The doormen didn't know which was funnier, seeing Snow White knocking out 3 guys( I did, they deserved it) or seeing several 6'4" 'Dwalves' charging in screaming "Billy....NOOOOOO" :lol:


I like that idea, purely because my mate is a shortar5e, so ti would be tables turned. :lol:

Or we could dress him up as an Umpa Lumpa


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> hmmmmm.
> 
> well anyone who knows me, knows that i quite often have my face up, i happen to like my tattoo thank you, and i'm 30 years old.
> 
> ...


AND I REPEAT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT !!!! lol


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

i wish i could rep most of these posts! not very often i laugh out loud at the internet! epic epic thread!!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Ant Marks said:


> Flinty90..your coming out with some devlish ideas....i simply wouldnt take the risk. Towel in a pool....that hardcore!


Yeah mate you just killed it... *slow clap*


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

put his chap AND testicles in the end of a handblender and whizz his ganitalia all the way off


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fist His Urethra


----------



## Ant Marks (Mar 10, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> hmmmmm.
> 
> well anyone who knows me, knows that i quite often have my face up, i happen to like my tattoo thank you, and i'm 30 years old.
> 
> ...


Wow...my theory was correct a 30 yr old hippa-crocka-donkey (ugly cvnt)...with a ****e tattoo. Im going to have to patent that. Seriously dude....with a name like 'Hamerstnuts' you need to grow up like hahaha. Who's the gay? me who 'looks gay' or someone whos a 'penis fan' hmmmmm tough one? fcking bumding


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

cant' we all just get aloooong

p.s. i think your both gay


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Ant Marks said:


> Wow...my theory was correct a 30 yr old hippa-crocka-donkey (ugly cvnt)...with a ****e tattoo. Im going to have to patent that. Seriously dude....with a name like 'Hamerstnuts' you need to grow up like hahaha. Who's the gay? me who 'looks gay' or someone whos a 'penis fan' hmmmmm tough one? fcking bumding


you private messaged me saying "I've replied to your post" like an exciting puppy who's written something funny, probably with help, and i get this?

poor.

oh, and taking the mickey out of my 'penis fan' label isn't actually funny seeing as i wrote it there myself, fool, it's 'ironic' but your humour probably doesn't stretch that far

run along pet.

p.s. be sure to private message me again to let me know when you've answered, in case i miss it, cheers


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

when hes passed out superglue his hand to his dick/pube area (pube area if you think dicks to far)

it'll last about 2 days, maybe only a day if he actully trys to get it off ect


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ant Marks said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Basically, ive got a stag do in portugal in April for 1 week. Looking for some really REALLY fcuking great ideas to humiliate the stag...
> 
> ...


I am now watching this and ****ting myself as Im having 4 days in Magaluff on my stag do with 16 other lads, jesus, best hope none of them read this!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> you private messaged me saying "I've replied to your post" like an exciting puppy who's written something funny, probably with help, and i get this?
> 
> poor.
> 
> ...


Can you start a new thread just for your twos love please . i am waiting for the answer. can you pm me too so i dont miss the next chapter


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Can you start a new thread just for your twos love please . i am waiting for the answer. can you pm me too so i dont miss the next chapter
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> he's punching above his weight, silly boy, if you're going to start, at least have the mental agility to be funny with it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> LOL


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

haha nice, flinty, nice.


----------

